# repas entre parisiens



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juin 2011)

Hey !

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il y avait des gens qui seraient partant pour un resto sur la capitale.

Pour le lieu je propose le petit café situé près du Panthéon.

Date un vendredi soir pouquoi pas le 1er Juillet ?
Par contre j'avoue il se peut que j'arrive sur place vers 21h je travaille en horaire décalé.

Des volontaires ?

Petit_Louis, brups...


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

je crois que ça ne sera pas possible pour moi mais bonne idée petit_quick !


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2011)

ça peu être sympa :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir s'il y avait des gens qui seraient partant pour un resto sur la capitale.
> 
> ...



Je suis partant ! 

Excellente initiative !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2011)

Un remake de _La Terrasse de la Cave _ ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un remake de _La Terrasse de la Cave _ ?



Un bon remake, ça peut être sympa. 

Surtout avec P'tit Louis pour donner un second souffle à tout ça !


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Oui hein


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2011)

Ben petit-louis, dès qu'il s'agit de bâfrer...


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Oui hein&#8230;



si tu cites des messages désapprouvés, nous sommes les seuls à les voir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben petit-louis, dès qu'il s'agit de bâfrer...



J'ai souvent bon appétit aussi !


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai souvent bon appétit aussi !



j'ai un vague souvenir de ça oui !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai un vague souvenir de ça oui !



Il y a même parfois des gens à qui ça fait peur !....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juin 2011)

bon eh bien on va faire une liste alors : 

- petit_louis


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon eh bien on va faire une liste alors :



C'est parti ! 

- petit_louis
- Human-Fly


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2011)

Allez, je continue! 

- petit_louis
- Human-Fly


----------



## jugnin (16 Juin 2011)

Quelle truffe.


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir s'il y avait des gens qui seraient partant pour un resto sur la capitale.
> 
> ...



Voilà une bonne idée 
Et originale


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

golf a dit:


> Soyons économes de notre mépris, il y a tant de nécessiteux.



les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs



" Les chiens aboient, la caravane passe... " 




Si la soirée se confirme, j'offre au minimum un coup à boire à petit_louis pour le féliciter pour son initiative !  

( Même si les seuls présents devaient n'être que petit_louis et votre humble serviteur...  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ...Si la soirée se confirme, j'offre au minimum un coup à boire à petit_louis pour le féliciter pour son initiative !  ...



Ptain, ça va vraiment être la fête du slip dites donc...  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2011)

ué...en version intime



L


----------



## jugnin (17 Juin 2011)

Je veux bien participer. 

Si tu fais ça à Rennes.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Je veux bien participer.
> 
> Si tu fais ça à Rennes.


ok, ty anna tavarn dans 2heures ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2011)

je connais pas Rennes...
Où crecher ? tarif en tgv...

Mais ca pourrait se faire


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

oh bah ya plein de ponts, ya plein de rivières, de trains, de trucs, de machins, ça pour poncier ya de quoi&#8230; ya des filles aussi 
ya la rue de la soif aussi, après tu ne te préoccupes plus vraiment de savoir où tu vas dormir !


----------



## jugnin (17 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oh bah ya plein de ponts, ya plein de rivières, de trains, de trucs, de machins, ça pour poncier ya de quoi ya des filles aussi
> ya la rue de la soif aussi, après tu ne te préoccupes plus vraiment de savoir où tu vas dormir !



Ben non, une fois tu t'es fait embarquer par les flics...


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

m'étonne pas de toi !


----------



## jugnin (17 Juin 2011)

C'était juste un exemple, hein. J'ai une réput' de gentilhomme à tenir moi. 

Par ailleurs, j'en profite pour faire passer une info sur l'existence d'un webdoc consacré à la rue Saint Michel (aka la rue Saint Mich', aka la rue de la Soif), lourde d'histoire, d'enjeux socio-culturels* et de conflits. C'est réalisé par des étudiants de l'IEP de Rennes et ça sort le 21 juin. J'en ai entendu parler à la radio ce matin, c'est peut-être intéressant.

*Un terme diplomatique pour désigner localement l'alcoolisation massive.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2011)

bon...c'était quoi le sujet ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Juin 2011)

Ah oui, pardon...

...ton tête à tête avec Human Fly.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah oui, pardon...
> 
> ...ton tête à tête avec Human Fly.



ça va se terminer en tête à queue cette histoire...  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Je veux bien participer.
> 
> Si tu fais ça à Rennes.



Ok, on coupe la poire en deux :

on fait ça rue du départ, en face de la gare Montparnasse


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2011)

y'a le plomb du cantal rue de la gaité...


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> y'a le plomb du cantal rue de la gaité...



ingérable pour un groupe nombreux aux arrivées non coordonnées


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Ok, on coupe la poire en deux :
> 
> on fait ça rue du départ, en face de la gare Montparnasse



Pourquoi pas ! 




petit_louis a dit:


> y'a le plomb du cantal rue de la gaité...



C'est aussi une possibilité.  




yvos a dit:


> ingérable pour un groupe nombreux aux arrivées non coordonnées



petit_louis décide, mais je suis prêt à prendre le risque !


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2011)

nan mais moi je ne participe pas, hein  

Sinon, on pourrait faire ça dans le 77 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2011)

yvos a dit:


> nan mais moi je ne participe pas, hein
> 
> (...)



Bon, ben tant pis !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2011)

Nan mais faut s'organiser les mecs, sinon ça va être vite le bordel! 
Bon, je récapitule pour être sûr d'oublier personne :

- petit_louis
- Human-Fly


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2011)

Moi ça me tenterait bien aussi....

Mais j'me tate parce que y'a deux personnes (dont je tairais les noms) que j'aime vraiment pas dans le liste!.... :sick:


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

dites, on va gentiment arrêter de malmener le fil de petit_louis et ce n'est même pas un conditionnel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2011)

Ouais, Fix il fait chier là, à faire des blagues de merde, alors que moi j'essaye d'aider, de faire des listings et tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2011)

ah non bobbynountchak...recommance pas sinon je te mets de plan de table et la tu ferras moins le malin ! 

sinon inscription ouverte jusqu'au 28/06


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2011)

Bon, OK...
Le nom de l'établissement n'a toujours pas été donné, l'adresse exacte non plus... 
Dans ces conditions, je laisse tomber !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juillet 2011)

en effet...
je t'avais envoyé un MP pourtant...hier


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> en effet...
> je t'avais envoyé un MP pourtant...hier



Je ne suis pas joignable par MP en ce moment. 
Tu peux me contacter par email, par contre, si tu veux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben voilà...on peut fermer ce post selon moi

merKi d'avance


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2014)

Web'O ! t'as pas fini de me bouler dans les coins sombres ?!  tudieu !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2014)

Pervers. On sait que tu aimes ça


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir s'il y avait des gens qui seraient partant pour un resto sur la capitale.
> 
> ...



Avec des inconnus? T'es fou toi? SMG risque de rabouler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2014)

ce fil est bô...
ce fil est pur...limite virginal...

pardonnez moi mais je vais pleurer devant tant d'enthousiasme et d'innocence :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2014)

> Pour le lieu je propose le petit café situé près du Panthéon.


 pour finir au  Pub sur la place et Human Fly sirotant son rituel Perrier?

WebO a raison , t'es fou


(c'est loin tout ca)


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2014)

en fait, c'est surtout que petit_louis c'est une feignasse et qu'il habite par là ! il connait tous les restos par c&#339;ur ! (en passant, Maousse aussi habite par-là faut que je t'appelle quand je suis dans les parages)


gKatarn : ouais et alors ?! :love:


----------

